# Assassin Snails kill Shrimps



## frothhelmet (29 Mar 2010)

Apparently assassin snails can kill & eat shrimps!

http://www.forums.rareaquatics.co.uk/sh ... .php?t=512

Bummer!


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Mar 2010)

Bugger!  I have about 6 at the moment, in with a load of cherries.  Not seen this behaviour, but my tank is a holding tank, so not easy to see what's going on...


----------



## mlgt (29 Mar 2010)

Assassins will only eat dead shrimps. Ive never seen mine eat shrimps at all.

Ive also seen my CRS eating another dead CRS. I dont think its in their nature to eat live shrimps. 
However I do only keep the young assasins in the shrimp tank, when it gets to a certain size I plonk them into my main tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Mar 2010)

Guess its time to fish mine out, I have notice that most of my CRS shrimplets have disappeared since the introduction of the snails! coincidence?? maybe!!


----------



## mlgt (29 Mar 2010)

Its possible. But then you have such a dense planted shrimp tank they can be anywhere. 

I constantly come across empty shells in my shrimp tank now so it seems the baby assasins are doing their job.

Maybe I take 2-3 out of the shrimp tank and chuck them into the main tank tonight.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Mar 2010)

Either way mine are moving out permanently lol I can live with the pest snails


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Either way mine are moving out permanently lol I can live with the pest snails



Mine too   Only had them a few weeks, and they've done quite a good job.  Maybe we should set up a pest snail removal service and just hire them out to members for 2 weeks at a time


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Mine too   Only had them a few weeks, and they've done quite a good job.  Maybe we should set up a pest snail removal service and just hire them out to members for 2 weeks at a time


I like it, Assassins for hire


----------



## mlgt (29 Mar 2010)

LOL. funny idea 

Loaning out a clean up crew lol.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I like it, Assassins for hire




Hmmmm, I'm thinking something like...


----------



## mlgt (29 Mar 2010)

Looks pretty cool. 

I would have imagined him having shells as shoes and riding on a big assasin snail. 

Even having a shell on his head


----------

